# Spouse visa Cat B employer letter questions



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a question about the letter required from my husband’s employer regarding his employment and pay slips. We are applying for a spouse visa under Category B using his US income for the 12 months prior to my application date.

My husband will be using a combination of ~10 printouts of pay slips that he printed off his company’s payroll page and 1 or 2 official pay slips that were mailed to him. Because we will be using printouts, we will accompany them with a letter from his employer confirming that they are authentic (per Section 3.3.7 of the financial document online [FM 1.7]). 

The Category B requirements also require a letter from his employer confirming:
(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of their employment
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application and;
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract, or agency)

My first question is can I use just one letter to confirm all of this information? Here is a draft of such a letter: 

Dear ______,

I am writing this letter to confirm John Doe's employment at Company. John Doe has been a full-time (40 hours work week), permanent, salaried employee at Company since # May 2012 and his last day of employment with Company will be 5 April 2013. During the length of his employment, John Doe has received a gross annual salary of $57,000. John Doe is paid bi-weekly.

I reviewed the pay slips that John Doe is submitting. These pay slips were printed off of Company's payroll page. I confirm that these pay slips are authentic and accurately display John Doe's bi-weekly pay during the indicated pay period.

Sincerely, 
Jane Doe, Department Supervisor/Manager 
(signature)

I have a few questions about the letter:
1 - Does this letter sound complete? Is there anything else that I should add?
2 - Who should the letter be addressed to?
3 – Will it be OK if we draft the letter on company letterhead and print it out ourselves at home and just bring it in to be signed?
4 – What is considered a Senior Manager? If the person who signs this letter has the word supervisor or manager in his/her title, will that be sufficient for the UKBA?
5 – We are also going to draft a letter of this that does not have the name and title filled in after Sincerely in case someone other than his supervisor is the one to sign the form. Will it be acceptable if that person writes his/her name and title in before signing, as opposed to it being printed on the letter? This is in the event that someone from human resources is the person to sign the letter.

Any advice would be great. Sorry if these questions sound overly nit-picky, we just really want to be sure that we are following the guidance to the letter to avoid a refusal!

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Instead of drafting a letter yourself, you should show the rules and let your company compose their own letter of employment. A senior officer may be payroll manager or company accountant.


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, Joppa. We would definitely prefer for them to write the letter themselves. However, his company sometimes walks people who are quitting out the door immediately after giving notice (the company does some classified/sensitive work so they get paranoid when people leave), so we're worried that he won't have enough time to ask his manager or an HR manager to write the letter, print it out, etc... We were just thinking that this way would save some time.


----------

